# ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟



## fullaty (15 يونيو 2007)

دائما اجد نفسى فى حيرة هل هذا السن الذى انا فية هو سن انطلاق المشاعر والحب والارتباط ام انى مازلت غير ناضحة حتى استطيع الحكم على الطرف الاخر هل هو صادق معى ام لا 
كيف اعرف انى اشعر بالحب تجاة شخص معين هل بكثرة نظرى الية او بحثى عنه بعينى ام ان الحب لا يحتاج لكل هذا العناء حتى اعرفه هو ظاهر واضح لا خلاف علية
       ياريت كل واحد وكل واحدة تدخل تقوللى رايها اية سن الارتباط الناسب وازاى اعرف انى فى حالة حب؟


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

بصراحه انا رأئي السن المناسب للبنت هو 20 سنه 
او اكتر لانها لازم تركز وتفهم ايه يعني الزواج لان الزواج
مسؤؤليه ولازم تكون اد المسؤؤليه دي
 اما الحب انا من رأي منش احنا الي  نقرر امتى نحب 
الحب معندوش معاد  لانه لما يدق القلب  وتبدأ مشاعر جميله
ترافقنا  معناها اننا بنحب بس كمان الحب مش كلمه تنقال او 
حاجه نتسلى بيها  لازم نتأكد من مشاعرنا و ان الي بنحبه  هو شخص مناسب لينا
مش معناها اننا نمشي ورا مشاعرنا دائما  يمكن تكون مجرد نزوة او عاطفه او مجرد اعجاب ​


 شكرا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


سلام ونعمه​


----------



## fullaty (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

ميرسى يا سريانية على ردك الجميل و ربنا معاكى


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

فيبى حببتى

انا فى رأى سن العشرين فيما قوق

لان فى السن ده  بتفكرى صح بتكون المشاعر نضجت
وتعرفى تتحملى مسؤليه بتعرفى تخدى قرارك صح

انا طبعا عجبنى رد السريانيه اوى تفكرها سليم

يارب اكوت وفقت فى الرد على السؤال

وربنا يوفقك ويوفق كل البنات​


----------



## fullaty (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

ميرسى لردك الجميل يا كاندى  ده بس انا كمان عايزة اعرف السن المناسب للولاد مش البنات بس
وده على فكره مش موضوع شخصى لانى مش بفكر فية اصلا لسة بدرى علي


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

بصى يا فيبى أنا رأيى فى الموضوع ده.... أن كل وقت وله جماله ومشغولياته يعنى من الطبيعى ان يكون الشخص قد أكمل دراسته لآن كما يقولون صاحب بالين كداب وأى حاجه هتأخد وقت حاجه تانيه تبقى غلط.  وطبعا"كل شخص له ظروفه ففى الآرياف البنت بيبقى تعليمها فى الآغلب مش عالى وفى الصعيد البنت بيبقوا خاطبين لها من قبل ان تتولد وفى المدن الكبرى الوضع بيختلف لآن البنت بتبقى عايزه تشتغل ومجال العمل واسع وبتبقى عايزه تلحق القطر ........وطبعا" الولد بيبقى عايز وقت عشان يكون نفسه ويقدر يفتح بيت . وعشان كده الحاجه دى بتاعة ربنا وكل حاجه بميعادها .. أرجو أن أكون أفادتك يا فيبى وشكرا" .


----------



## GIGILOVELY (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

انا راي انه مش شرط الواحدة يبقي عندها 20سنة علشان تقدر انها تفكر كويس لان في بنات بيكوت عندهم 18سنة ويكون تفكيرهم سليم ويقدروا ينحكما في نفسهم ومشاعرهم كويس
يعني قصدي انه تفكير كل بنت مختلف عن التانية في ممكن تلافي واحدة عندها 20سنة بس مندفعة في عواطفها ده يرجع لشخصية كل بنت وحسب الظروف اللي بتعيش فيها والحاجات اللي بتحيط بيها وبتتاثر بيها
اما بالنسبة للولاد انه لازم يكون عنده استعداد للارتباط يعني يقدر يكون نفسه ويكون بيفكر في حياته 
اما بانسبة للحب ملوش ميعاد يجي فيه ومش كل واحد يكون مهتم بيكي يكون بيحبك او جاد ممن يكون عاوز يتسلي او ممكن يكون بيحبك بجد وممكن تعرفي من تصرفاته مش معاكي بس لا مع اصحابه


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

وماله لما يكون عندك فكره يا فيبى

انا بفضل سن الاولاد بتبدى من حوالى 23 لغايه

لظروف كل الشباب 

اتمنى لكل البنات مستقبل مشرق​


----------



## fullaty (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

شكرا جدا يا دونا على ردك الجميل ده بس انا كنت سال عن كل واحد شخصيا بس شكرا جدا ليكوربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fullaty (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

شكرا جدا يا  على  ردك ومرورك الجيل وانا معاك جدا ان كل حاجة ليها معاد وبتختلف وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
وربنا معاكى


----------



## fullaty (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

سورى يا gigi lovelyاسمك اتمكسح غلط من المشاركة السابقة انا اسفة


----------



## fullaty (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

ميرسى يا كاندى يا عسل ربنا ميحرمناش منك وربنا يقويكى ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## GIGILOVELY (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

انا راي انه مش شرط الواحدة يبقي عندها 20سنة علشان تقدر انها تفكر كويس لان في بنات بيكوت عندهم 18سنة ويكون تفكيرهم سليم ويقدروا ينحكما في نفسهم ومشاعرهم كويس
يعني قصدي انه تفكير كل بنت مختلف عن التانية في ممكن تلافي واحدة عندها 20سنة بس مندفعة في عواطفها ده يرجع لشخصية كل بنت وحسب الظروف اللي بتعيش فيها والحاجات اللي بتحيط بيها وبتتاثر بيها
اما بالنسبة للولاد انه لازم يكون عنده استعداد للارتباط يعني يقدر يكون نفسه ويكون بيفكر في حياته 
اما بانسبة للحب ملوش ميعاد يجي فيه ومش كل واحد يكون مهتم بيكي يكون بيحبك او جاد ممن يكون عاوز يتسلي او ممكن يكون بيحبك بجد وممكن تعرفي من تصرفاته مش معاكي بس لا مع اصحابه


----------



## moussa30000 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

موضوع الحب يجماعه مش بايدينا ده زى الانفلونزا ممكن يجى لاى حد وفى اى سن ام الارتباط والسن المناسب ليه لما الواحد يوصل لدرجه الاستقلاليه فى كل حاجه ماديا ونفسيا وعقليا ويقدر انوه يعتمد على نفسوه ساعتها ممكن يرتبط


----------



## fullaty (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

ميرسى جدا على المرور ياmoussa30000 وشكرا على رايك الجميل ده وربنا يوفقك


----------



## fullaty (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

ميرسى على مرورك ورايك الجميل ده يا gigilavely


----------



## بحر الاحزان (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

سلام الحب مش بالسن الحب احساس نابع من القلب  الحب صدق واحترام واخلاص


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

اهلا    فيبى   هو سن 
لارتباط    بنت   فى حدود 21   بعد الكلية
وولد      22


----------



## جليسا (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

حبيتي 
العمر المناسب بالنسبة اللي العمر المناسب هو فوق 18
 وبتعرفي حالك اذا بتحبي هالشخص عن طريق البك
يعني لما بينذكر اسمو قلبك بيدق بسرعة >>>>>>>>>>>> عاملة حالها خبرة
اتمنى اني اكون فدتك


----------



## fullaty (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

ميرسى بيشوى وبحر الاحزان وجليسا على المرور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوا


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

انا رائي انه مثلا 25 سنه لللبنت و28 للولد 
علشان يكونو جربوا الحياة العملية يعني الاختلاط بالناس ظروف الحياة كمان يبقي عندهم فرصة يستفادوا من تجارب اصحابهم ويبتدوا يتفادوا سلبيات تجارب اللي حواليهم ومن هنا يبتدوا يبنوا بيت سليم عن دراية ووعي 

طبعا تتاكدي ازاي طبعا بربنا 
ربنا بيبقي خطة واضح علي الحاجة اللي بيدهلنا لو حسيتي ان دة مش خط ربنا يبقي اوعي واستني الحاجة اللي ربنا بعتهالك بخط ايدية وانت هتعرفيها لوحدك


----------



## micheal_jesus (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

انا شايف ان الردود المكتوبة كلها منطقية وان السن المناسب فعلا للحب والارتباط انة يكون فوق العشرين سنة لان لسة بيكون البنت والولد وصلو لدرجة كافية من النضج الفكرى والنفسى ويستطيعو ان يتخذو قرار مناسب بدون تردد وعدم كفاية خبرة ويكونو يقدرو يتحملو مسؤلية


----------



## لوقا ظاظا (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

انا من راي ان الاانسان البعيدعن المسيح لا يعرف الحب 


والفرق بين العدو والحبيب هو ان العدو يضربني في ظهري اما الحبيب يضربني في لطني


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

شكرا ليكوا كلكوا على ارئكوا وفعلا اراء كلها تحترم

ربنا يباركوا ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## monlove (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

انا من راي بالنسبة للاولاد المفروض 
يبدا الحب بعد العشرين


----------



## Kiril (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

للبنت من رأيي بعد الكلية يعني علي 21
للولد علي افتراض انه حيخلص و عنده 21 و يكون نفسه و يكون ربنا معاه علي 23
ده رأيي الشخصي
ثم ايه هو تعريف الحب في المسيحية؟
هل هو كالحب الذي نراه في الافلام العربي؟


----------



## G E O R G E (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

بداية مشاعر الحب بتبدا من سن المراهقة بس الأنسب يعتبر من ال 20 بس مش ممكن يكون السن هو الى هايفرق بس بيكون بعد ال 20 فى نضج فالشخصية اما الشعور بحالة حب هو بيكون فى اعجاب كبير قوى كمان احساس المشاعر انى الطرف دة هو الى بيحركها الشعور بالسعادة لما يشوف الطرف دة دياما بيفكر فية الشعور بالأمان دايما فى نظرات اعجاب حب التقرب من الطرف دة وانة يكون دايما قدامك  وحجات تانية كتير بس المهم هل الطرف التانى عندة نفس الشعور


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

انا رئيى ان البنت لازم مشاعرها تنضج الاول يعنى حتى لو تم خطوبة قبل سن العشرين لكن الجواز لازم بعد ماتكمل عالاقل عشرين سنة لان فى سن المراهقة البنت بتحس كتير بانها بتحب حد وبعد كدى يطلع حب مش بجد ومش حقيقى عشن كدى الاول البنت تعدى مرحلة المراهقة بعد كدى تفكر فى الموضوع ده وطبعا سن المراهقة بيبقى نسبى يعنى بيتراوحمن 12 سنة لغاية او 18 وممكن يوصل لعشرين عشن كدى الاضمن ان المشاعر بتكون نضجت فى السن ده   وموضوعك بجد حلو يا فيبى وانا عشن فكرت فى الموضوع ده كتير جبتله كتب كتير عشن ترد على سؤالى     ربنا معاكى


----------



## fullaty (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

ميرسى يا كيرو ويا جورج ويا جيلان على اراكم وعلى تفكيركم السليم

ربنا معاكوا ويعوض تعب محبتكوا ​


----------



## moussa30000 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

فيه فرق بين الحب والجواز فالحب مالوش سن اما الحب الذى يؤدى لجواز فده بعد ما يكون الواحد او الواحده منفصله تماما عن كل اللى حواليهم فى التفكير وحل المشاكل وتحمل المسئوليه الماديه والمعنويه ..........الخ وكمان النضج النفسى والعقلى والوجدانى والاجتماعى


----------



## christ my lord (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

*طرحك للموضوع دة فى منتهى الروعة يا فيبى واحيكى علية .. اما بالنسبة للسن المناسب للزواج من الجنسين .. قداسة البابا شنودة رد على السؤال دة بمنتهى الحكمة والبلاغة وقال :- السن المناسب للزواج بالنسبة للرجل هو عندما يكون على استعداد تام ومقدرة مادية للارتباط والزواج ولم يحدد سن معين .. اما بالنسبة للفتاة يكون السن المناسب لها للزواج فوق 21 سنة لكى تكون مشاعرها ناضجة وتتأنى فى أختيارها .. وميرسى جداا على مواضيعك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## eman88 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

انا برأي يكون عمر البنت اقل اشي 23 اما الشب اقل اشي 24 
هذا افضل جيل اللزواج وعنا هيك الكل بتزوج بعدين بسن ا20 البنت ما بتكون بعدها مخلصة تعليم اقل اشي 22 سنة تتكون مخلصة عنان عشان هيك بين ال 23 لل 29 افضل جيل


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

ياجماعه الحب مابيتحطلوش قوانين والنضوج برضة مش بينحطلة قوانين 
انتي ممكن تكوني وصلتي لنضوج الحب وانتي لسة 18 ولا 17

بس ية فرق بين نضوج الحب والنضوج على تجمل مسؤلية الارتباط والزواج


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

سلام و نعمة للجميع الحب كلمة كبيرة خالص و الحب لا يعرف عمر محدد
القضية هي صدق المشاعر بالدرجة الأولى و التأكد أن الطرف الآخر يبادلك نفس المشاعر ارى أنه من الضرورة مصارحة الطرفين لبعضهما إذا وجدت تلك المشاعر بين أحدهما و أعتقد أن الشاب يجب أن تكون المبادرة منه في البداية حتى يتأكد من صدق مشاعر الطرف الآخر له فأعتقد أنه أنسب عمر للفتاة لتعيش تلك التجربة هو 22 فما فوق أمام الشاب فأتوقع 25 سنة فما فوق


----------



## fullaty (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*



يوساب قال:


> *طرحك للموضوع دة فى منتهى الروعة يا فيبى واحيكى علية .. اما بالنسبة للسن المناسب للزواج من الجنسين .. قداسة البابا شنودة رد على السؤال دة بمنتهى الحكمة والبلاغة وقال :- السن المناسب للزواج بالنسبة للرجل هو عندما يكون على استعداد تام ومقدرة مادية للارتباط والزواج ولم يحدد سن معين .. اما بالنسبة للفتاة يكون السن المناسب لها للزواج فوق 21 سنة لكى تكون مشاعرها ناضجة وتتأنى فى أختيارها .. وميرسى جداا على مواضيعك الجميلة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




ميرسى يا يوساب على رايك و ميرسى على مرورك الجميل 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## fullaty (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*



eman88 قال:


> انا برأي يكون عمر البنت اقل اشي 23 اما الشب اقل اشي 24
> هذا افضل جيل اللزواج وعنا هيك الكل بتزوج بعدين بسن ا20 البنت ما بتكون بعدها مخلصة تعليم اقل اشي 22 سنة تتكون مخلصة عنان عشان هيك بين ال 23 لل 29 افضل جيل





ميرسي جدا يا ايمان على مرورك ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## fullaty (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*



ramyghobrial قال:


> ياجماعه الحب مابيتحطلوش قوانين والنضوج برضة مش بينحطلة قوانين
> انتي ممكن تكوني وصلتي لنضوج الحب وانتي لسة 18 ولا 17
> 
> بس ية فرق بين نضوج الحب والنضوج على تجمل مسؤلية الارتباط والزواج



انا معاك يا رامى ما انا بقولك انت حاسس امتى ممكن تقدر تحب وتشيل مسئوليه يعنى عايزه اراء واحنا بنتناقش 

ميرسى يا رامى على مرورك ​


----------



## fullaty (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> سلام و نعمة للجميع الحب كلمة كبيرة خالص و الحب لا يعرف عمر محدد
> القضية هي صدق المشاعر بالدرجة الأولى و التأكد أن الطرف الآخر يبادلك نفس المشاعر ارى أنه من الضرورة مصارحة الطرفين لبعضهما إذا وجدت تلك المشاعر بين أحدهما و أعتقد أن الشاب يجب أن تكون المبادرة منه في البداية حتى يتأكد من صدق مشاعر الطرف الآخر له فأعتقد أنه أنسب عمر للفتاة لتعيش تلك التجربة هو 22 فما فوق أمام الشاب فأتوقع 25 سنة فما فوق




ميرسى يا دارك انجل على مرورك ورايك جميل جدا ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ​


----------



## remorb (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> دائما اجد نفسى فى حيرة هل هذا السن الذى انا فية هو سن انطلاق المشاعر والحب والارتباط ام انى مازلت غير ناضحة حتى استطيع الحكم على الطرف الاخر هل هو صادق معى ام لا
> كيف اعرف انى اشعر بالحب تجاة شخص معين هل بكثرة نظرى الية او بحثى عنه بعينى ام ان الحب لا يحتاج لكل هذا العناء حتى اعرفه هو ظاهر واضح لا خلاف علية
> ياريت كل واحد وكل واحدة تدخل تقوللى رايها اية سن الارتباط الناسب وازاى اعرف انى فى حالة حب؟


فيبي 
الابنة الغالية
قبل أن نعرف ما هو السن المناسبة للحب والارتباط
يجب أولا أن نعرف ما هو الحب
فكل الشباب يفكر في الحب على أنه هو علاقة بين شاب وشابة أو جنس وجنس آخر
لكن الحب خلاف ذلك.. فالحب هو حب الأب لابنته والأم لبنتها والأخ لأخته الخ
وليس معني الحب هو حب الشاب لشابه أو شابه لشاب
فهذا ليس إلا اعجاب وحب تملك لكن الحب هو العطاء وليس الأخذ
وله معان كثيرة 
لكن الارتباط للخطبة والزواج له سن فلا يعقل أن تفكر شابه في الارتباط وهي في سن لا تؤهلها لذلك وكذلك الشاب لا يمكن له أن يفكر في الارتباط وهو في سن وظروف لا تسمح له بذلك..
فيجب على كل منهما أن يفكر أولا بعقله ويترك قلبه جانباً فيبعد عنه الرومانسية قليلا ويفكر بعقله هل هذا السن مناسب لي؟؟
إذا كان السن مناسب لك للارتباط فهو غير مناسب لغيرك؟؟؟
فكل واحد وكل واحدة المناسب له أو لها غير مناسب للأخر...


----------



## fullaty (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*



remorb قال:


> فيبي
> الابنة الغالية
> قبل أن نعرف ما هو السن المناسبة للحب والارتباط
> يجب أولا أن نعرف ما هو الحب
> ...




ميرسى جدا على راي حضرتك واحيك على هذه الاجابه لان فعلا لازم نحكم العقل 
بس برضة لازم القلب يكون موافق اغو على الاقل مقتنع 

ميرسى جدا ليك ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## الفاطمي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

أنا أعتقد أن سن واحد وعشرون كفايه للرجل أن يتزوج تحياتي


----------



## اني بل (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*

انا بقول ان كل واحد ممكن يناسبه الزواج في سن معين حسب ظروفه....  ونضوجه...

 بس طبعا زي ما قالوا الاكترية : مش قبل ال 20 - 22 بالنسبة للبنت :smil12:  و 25 - 27 بالنسبة للشاب​:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## elamer1000 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: رد على: ماهو سن الحب والارتباط المناسب لك او لكى؟*




اني بل قال:


> انا بقول ان كل واحد ممكن يناسبه الزواج في سن معين حسب ظروفه....  ونضوجه...
> 
> بس طبعا زي ما قالوا الاكترية : مش قبل ال 20 - 22 بالنسبة للبنت :smil12:  و 25 - 27 بالنسبة للشاب​:Love_Mailbox:




*اعتقد ان قوانين الكنيسة بتقول ان البنت مش اقل من 18 والولد مش اقل من 22*

*لكن يفضل السن ده مش قبل ال 20 - 22 بالنسبة للبنت و 25 - 27 بالنسبة للشاب :smil12:*



*+++*​ ​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالنسبه للبنت من 23 لفوق​​* *بالنسبه للولد 25 لفوق​​*


----------



## amalon (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الحب ما الو سن معين, الحب نعمة من عند ربنا, بيهدينا اياها لحتى يزيد حياتنا فرح.
أما الزواج فمتل ما قالوا الاكترية - من العشرين و ما فوق. لأنو مسؤولية كبيرة و لازم المقبلين على الزواج يقدرو هاد الرابط المقدس.


----------

